# Influenza... les preocupa el tema?



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

hola, como los afecta esto ?
a mi me tiene preocupado, todos lso dias veo las noticias.

uno nunca sabe cuando esta en "la previa" de algo que quedara en la historia , cuando la avalancha ya esta en proceso nada se puede hacer, que opinan, bah... lo que opinemos no importa, .......¿les preocupa ?
a mi si, incluso me hace pensar demasiado . 

no pasara a mayores ? o estamos en el inicio de algo grave para la humanidad ? 

en fin. como para un electronico siempre es mas claro una grafica:


----------



## unleased! (May 9, 2009)

A que te refieres, a la gripe del puerco que se está extendiendo ya por medio mundo, entró ya en españa, y acaba de entrar también ahí en argentina?
Lo que me chocó el otro día en la tele es que cuando hablan de todos los que mueren en mexico por la gripe lo hacen como si no fuese gran cosa y, en cambio, muere una mujer en canadá y ya lo anuncian a golpe de platillo y bombo, que cosa mas curiosa, no fernandob?
YouTube - Influenza cancion duranguense
Saludos.


----------



## marioxcc (May 9, 2009)

Yo vivo en México, en el estado de Veracruz. Oficialmente no hay casos en este estado, aunque algunas personas de confianza,  muchas me dicen que hay unos cuantos que se estan ocultando.
Pero no me preocupo, me ocupo, es decir, sigo las recomendaciones de usar cubrebocas, lo de lavarse las manos.


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me chocó el otro día en la tele es que cuando hablan de todos los que mueren en mexico por la gripe lo hacen como si no fuese gran cosa y, en cambio, muere una mujer en canadá y ya lo anuncian a golpe de platillo y bombo, que cosa mas curiosa, no fernandob?


Creo que el caso de esa mujer es especial porque esa mujer contagió a un cerdo, y por lo que he escuchado en las noticias, la susodicha influenza no se transmitía de humano a cerdo.
Sobre ese ultimo parrafo no tengo fuentes, se me hace demasiado trivial como para gastar mi tiempo consiguiendolas, notese que no estoy diciendo que esta epidemia sea algo trivial.
fernandob: ¿que tipo de gráfica es esa?, no tiene ni escala absoluta, ni fuentes.


----------



## jorger (May 9, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> A que te refieres, a la gripe del puerco que se está extendiendo ya por medio mundo, entró ya en españa, y acaba de entrar también ahí en argentina?
> Lo que me chocó el otro día en la tele es que cuando hablan de todos los que mueren en mexico por la gripe lo hacen como si no fuese gran cosa y, en cambio, muere una mujer en canadá y ya lo anuncian a golpe de platillo y bombo, que cosa mas curiosa, no fernandob?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjI70jPM4Gs
> Saludos.



Yo creo que eso lo hacen porque interesan más las noticias de países/ciudades ''populares''.Aquí pasa lo mismo,hay gente que se ha muerto aquí en navalmoral por un atropello,o han pillado a unos chavales traficando con droga y sin embargo no sale nada en las noticias,pasa algo mucho menos grave en madrid y ahí estan,como si fuera algo importantísimo  :evil:  :evil: 

Es lo que más odio de las noticias  :evil:  :evil: 

Un saludo


----------



## zaiz (May 9, 2009)

En todo esto hay muchas conjeturas y desde luego que opiniones personales de todas.

Yo lo único que digo al respecto es que vivo en la zona metropolitana de la ciudad de México y *no he visto a una sola persona siquiera con gripe, nada*, al menos hasta hoy. Y he tratado con mucha gente desde que todo esto comenzó. 

No conozco a un solo niño, joven, adulto o anciano que tenga un padecimiento similar y lo mismo las personas que conozco tampoco me han comentado de casos.

No dudo que haya enfermos, pero además en una zona de más de 20 millones de gentes, 800 enfermos como que no son demasiados para conocerlos. He leído comentarios de autoridades de EU. que dicen que esta influenza no es más dañina que una gripe estacional.

Habrá personas que puedan opinar diferente, yo sólo les comento lo que he visto y oído.

(A propósito, la música duranguense es lo que menos se oye en la ciudad de México, esa música es de los que aprovechan que muchos trabajadores del campo y de la construcción se van a Estados Unidos y por alla forman sus grupos y los promocionan, pero nada que ver con los gustos de los mexicanos en general. Todo eso es publicidad y medios de comunicación. México tiene muchas más cosas mejores.)

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (May 9, 2009)

el estar bien informaciónrmado y tomar las medidas de prevencion son las formas mas efectivas de evitar eso.

La enfermedad es 100% curable si se detecta a tiempo. En mi opinion los noticieros le estan dando una pinta de sensacionalismo y amarillismo, cuando por otras enfermedades mueren mas  personas.

Hay paginas en la interwebz en donde dice que precacuiones tomar.

Cuidense!


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

toda vida es importante y mas para quienes estan conectados afectivamente.

esa curva no necesita mas nada de nada , es solo saber interpretarla.  

es solo una ola.....hasta que el agua llego a los hoteles y es un tsunami, y es tarde.
es solo un mal gobierno que pronto pasara ...  hasta que estas en la cola para la camara de gas.
es solo una gripe... y unos dias o semanas despues no puedes salir de tu ciudad y hay millones de contagiados (el virus volvio a mutar y es mas duro) y ni recursos entran a tu pueblo.
ciencia ficcion ? o historia nada mas.

esa es una curva exponencial, antes de que se inice el punto de inflexion uno no sabe si es una constante, si la curva bajara en valor o si se ira al coño.
exponencial, efecto avalancha , conocen esos terminos y lo que representan ? 
eso seria predecir el futuro.
y yo no se hacerlo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 9, 2009)

La influenza en si no es dañina... pero como es extremadamente contagiosa, por lo que los hospitales en todo el mundo se pueden sobresaturar muy rapidamente de casos de gripe... y el verdadero problema comienza aqui, la gente al no recibir la atensión adecuada se automedica haciendo que el virus mute y ademas se vuelva mas resistente a los medicamentos... asi que es muy facil que todo se salga de control y se vuelva una situacion muy peligrosa

Afortunadamente ya vamos de salida por esta ocasion, sinceramente creo que no hemos visto lo ultimo, el mundo esta sobrepoblado y este tipo de epidemias sera cosa comun en los años que vienen....


----------



## marioxcc (May 9, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> esa curva no necesita mas nada de nada , es solo saber interpretarla.


podrias haber dicho que opinas que los casos tienen un crecimiento exponencial, en fin... 


			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> La influenza en si no es dañina...


Es una enfermedad, las enfermedades son dañinas, en mayor o menor grado pero dañinas al fin.


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

hola mario , queria decir que es una posibilidad.
y hasta despues que pasa uno no sabe.
es como ver el comienzo de la curva , y no sabes como seguira.

hoy estamos asi y la gente comun como vos y yo dependen de 2 cosas:

1 -- si se encuentra una vacuna correcta antes de que pase a el crecimiento exponencial .
2 -- si la gente de poder quiere parar esto.

y mi duda en el punto 2 es por la historia , la vieja y la moderna, basta un loquito como bush o similar (fijate que el tipo ya no es presidente y sigue lo mas campante, lo cual a mi me hace pensar que es una masa de gente que lo apoya) .
gente que "dejo hacer" para que se desencadenen guerras.
bueno , esto es mejor:
no contaminas
no tiras radiacion 
no destruis ciudades
detenes la contaminacion
detenes el agotamiento de los recursos.
los que queden dependen de quiene stienen las vacunas y manejan el poder.

en fin, medio paranoico estoy pero no por ver peliculas sino que por leer el diario y libros de historia reciente, de los ultimos 100 años.

igual si no pasa en esta pasara en otra, pero pasara, inevitablemente , por que la cosa asi no va.
y me asusta que sea ahora.
cuando yo ya no este simplemente no me asustara por que no estare.
leer lo que fue las pandemias anteriores.....da miedo.
...


----------



## mabauti (May 9, 2009)

segun he leido, el rebote es el que tiene probabilidades de ser ser mucho muy fuerte. Hay alguien que tengas mas sobre esto?


----------



## cesartm (May 9, 2009)

Que hay de cierto que todo ha sido una gran mentira para desviar la atensión de la gente con respecto a las nuevas leyes de legalizacion de drogas en Mexico y US, ademas de la nueva ofenciva de este ultimo en Afganistan, esto ya ha pasado antes.


----------



## nietzche (May 10, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> En todo esto hay muchas conjeturas y desde luego que opiniones personales de todas.
> 
> Yo lo único que digo al respecto es que vivo en la zona metropolitana de la ciudad de México y *no he visto a una sola persona siquiera con gripe, nada*, al menos hasta hoy. Y he tratado con mucha gente desde que todo esto comenzó.
> 
> ...





si vives en la zona metropolitana entonces es dificil que te enteres de los casos, si dividimos 20 millones entre 800 casos nos toca de a 25 000 personas que nos rodean, de las cuales 1 esta enfermo, y tu conoces a 25000 personas?, yo si he sabido casos sobre enfermos e incluso una conocida se murio de influenza que se agravo junto con la ya neumonia que tenia.

posiblemente los casos son mas de los que anuncia el gobierno, en iztapalapa se murieron mas de 5 uertos por influenza, y te lo digo por que mi padre trabaja ahy.

Si es un asunto algo grave pero se controlo, algo exagerado pero se hizo


----------



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hoy estamos asi y la gente comun como vos y yo dependen de 2 cosas:
> 
> 1 -- si se encuentra una vacuna correcta antes de que pase a el crecimiento exponencial .
> 2 -- si la gente de poder quiere parar esto.


Es posible evitar contagiarse de esta gripe con algunas cuantas precauciones, solo entra por boca, nariz, ojos y (creo) genitales.
No es tan difcil evitar el contagio, eso depende de nosotros, no de la gente poderosa.
La susodicha enfermedad se transmite mayormete por contacto, el virus solo entra por boca, nariz, ojos y creo que genitales, con un cubre bocas proteges boca y natriz, los ojos simplemente no hay que tocarlos con las manos sucias (despues de andar en la calle), y los genitales solo requieren abstinencia sexual, ya que estan protegidos por la ropa interior.
Un ejemplo de contagio es: un enfermo estornuda en el mostrador de la tienda de electronica local, tu vas a comprar y te apoyas con las manos en el mostrador, ahora tienes el virus en las manos (no entrará por hallí), luego te sacas un moco de la nariz sin haberte lavado las manos, y el virus entra por la nariz.
O aun mas corto: estas hablando con una persona enferma, alguna gota de saliva que el enfero saque al hablar cae en tu boca y te enfermas (por eso es importante el cubreboca)
Lo bueno es que el que enferma y sobrevive queda inmune.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en fin, medio paranoico estoy pero no por ver peliculas sino que por leer el diario y libros de historia reciente, de los ultimos 100 años.


¡Que no cunda el panico!, con las precacuciones que te digo y unas cuantas mas que se seguro me faltaron es casi imposible enfermar.
Además, no es mortal de tratarse a tiempo, el medicamento para tratarla (Oseltamivir) no es muy caro.
Es más, el virus nisiquera puede permanecer un dia en las superficies secas, y menos cuando hace mucho calor.


----------



## zaiz (May 10, 2009)

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> si vives en la zona metropolitana entonces es dificil que te enteres de los casos, si dividimos 20 millones entre 800 casos nos toca de a 25 000 personas... ...



Así es, eso fue lo que dije con estas palabras:



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> No dudo que haya enfermos, pero además en una zona de más de 20 millones de gentes, 800 enfermos como que no son demasiados para conocerlos.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

*mariox:*

muchas gracias por tu texto, la explicacion tranquiliza, por lo menos a mi mucho.

*a todo el foro:*
me es muy interesante el poder comunicarme con gent ecomun de otros paises, a vecs como ha puesto zaiz uno desconfia, de los medios , pero que un colega, un vecino te cuente lo que esta viendo es mas confiable.
es muy bueno esto de internet que comunica a gente de varios paises.

*a zaiz:*
comparto tu desconfianza, uno se ha quemado tantas veces que desconfia , pero a mi loque me pone en alerta es que veo que es algo que resuena *en todo el mundo *, la preocupacion, el alerta.
supongo que e spor que "los que saben " ven el POTENCIAL peligro.
te dire un ejemplo:
vivimos en la ladera de un volcan , que siempre hecha humo, pero desde hace 40 años y nada, todo bien.
hay geologos en el pueblo y nada, no se preocupan,.
pero un dia hay un poquitin mas de humo (ya habia pasado) pero los geologos del lugar estan relocos, activos como la gran siete, llevan y traen instrumentos y dan alarma por todos lados.
no me preocupa el humito, me preocupa la preocupacion de los que saben.
con eso no quiero decir que 1 muerte sea "un humito" , estoy refiriendome en este tema a la posibilidad d euna pàndemia o sea que se dispare esto o sea que llegue a millones de afectados/ muertos.


POR OTRO LADO
algo que escuche es que dicen que las calles estan en mexico bastante vacias en comparacion a lo que era normal,
algo que me ha hecho pensar lo conversado es que como han mencionado LA EDUCACION puede marcar una muy grande diferencia.
Tambien escuche, o mas bien lei que en una infeccion hace unos años sacaron una vacuna "apresurada" y fue literalmente peor el remedio que la enfermedad.


las pandemias anteirores fueron hace 50 o 100 años, no me voy a poner a buscar, pero fue otra epoca, hoy dia si la gente se comporta bien educadamente , cuida la higiene y sigue las normas que se indican, la cosa cambia totalmente.
en epocas anteriores la falta de higiene y la ignorancia eran caldo de cultivo para la propagacion de enfermedades.

mario: si tenes mas información ponela , gracias.


----------



## lampaculos (May 10, 2009)

¿Si me preocupa este tema? infinitamente menos que lo que me preocupo cada vez que:

1) Estoy llegando a una esquina en mi motoneta.
2) Paso cerca de un polígono de tiro.
3) Acompaño a algún amigo a cargar gas en el auto.
4) Entro a cualquier comercio.
...
n) Cruzo de noche por determinadas zonas.

Esta "terrible peste" como la gripe aviar y vaya a saber todo lo que saquen a flote en el futuro me huele a pantalla de algo y nada más, hmmmm, también puede ser negocio. ¿Como puede ser que se le de grado 5 de 6 (a que el 99% de la gente ni sabía de esta escala) a una "pandemia" que se llevó muy exageradamente a 3x10^(-6)% de la población mundial (considerando 200 muertos)? en el mismo tiempo ¿cuantas personas, en el mismo tiempo que lleva la "pandemia",  murieron de: hambre, gripe común, por accidentes de tránsito, enfermedades coronarias, SIDA, etc.? esas causas de muerte ¿en qué nivel están?.

Espero no herir susceptibilidades con la frialdad de los números, los mismos números que usan los medios para desparramar el miedo que unos pocos han sembrado.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (May 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *a zaiz:*
> comparto tu desconfianza, uno se ha quemado tantas veces que desconfia , pero a mi loque me pone en alerta es que veo que es algo que resuena *en todo el mundo *, la preocupacion, el alerta.
> supongo que e spor que "los que saben " ven el POTENCIAL peligro.
> te dire un ejemplo:
> ...



Pues sí es de preocupar cuando te pintan las cosas tan dramáticas, pero yo no he visto ni oído que esto vaya aumentando, sino más bien disminuyendo. Ya veremos con el transcurso de los días.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> POR OTRO LADO
> algo que escuche es que dicen que las calles estan en mexico bastante vacias en comparacion a lo que era normal,



Eso fue durante unos días que hubo lo que le llaman "puente" porque fueron días festivos. Aquí se celebra el 1o de Mayo, el 5 de Mayo, el 10 de Mayo y se hizo un llamado para que las personas no salieran durante el "puente" del 1 al 5 si no había necesidad. Esa fue la razón por la no había el movimiento acostumbrado en las calles, pero sí funcionaban todos los servicios, los proveedores surtían a las tiendas, había muchos taxis, transporte colectivo, etc y tráfico también, pero menos que los días de trabajo. Y ya después de esos días de "precaución" todo se ve normal, mucho movimiento como siempre.

Algo que sí puede ocasionar problemas es que la gente se alarme por algo que es controlable, como esa influenza de que tanto se ha hablado y que tal vez aquí por haber tomado las medidas, como dicen, no creció como temían, exponencialmente, es más ni siquiera linealmente, sino que ha disminuído, por lo menos en esta zona metropolitana.

Lo que hay que hacer es mantener limpias las manos y los lugares de trabajo. Si se saluda a una persona o se tocan dispositivos que son de uso público, lavarse las manos, simplemente por higiene. Esto es, lavarse las manos varias veces en el día para que al llegar a tocarse la cara, evitar riesgos de contagio. Con eso se tiene un buen margen de seguridad.

Esas son las principales recomendaciones que han dado aquí por radio y televisión.


----------



## karl (May 10, 2009)

Me preocupa lo de la influenza, de hecho se algunos "secretitos" de esta madrinola, por ejemplo es H1N1, el mismo tipo que la influenza "Española", que se cargó a unos 30 millones de personas en todo el mundo entre 1918 y 1919, (por cierto, las dos iniciaron en E.E.U.U., pero a la española se le dice asi pro que España era neutral en la primera guerra mundial, y por lo tanto su prensa no estaba censurada y pudo cubrir mejor la noticia).

Otra cosa, los virus de influenza, gripe y sida son virus de ARN el cual es en las celulas el equivalente al "post it", es decir moleculas que se usan para transmitir ordenes del nucleo a los ribosomas (los ueyes que hacen todo el trabajo de sintesis en las celulas), por lo que no hay mecanismos dedicados a repararlos, eso permite que muten muy rapido, y por ello no hay cura definitiva para ellos.

Un virus de influenza puede brincar entre humanos, aves y puercos (de la misma forma en que la rabia fastidia humanos y perros), de hecho las vacunas se hacen "debilitando" el virus al incubarlo en huevos, y despues matarlo con formaldehido o alguna otra cosa por el estilo, así que la influenza tiene el poder potencial de cargarse a un miembro de cualquiera de estas especies, lo dificil es que pueda brincar de digamos un puerco a un humano, (aunque muchos trabajadores de granja con puercos dan positivo a las cepas virales de los cerdos), y luego tenga la fuerza/virulencia para brincar de humano a humano, al brincar de especie se debilitan (largo rollo bioquimico sobre la diferencia de las proteinas aparte, el virus no se reproduce tan eficientemente en un huesped no idoneo).

El repunte de la enfermedad es un peligro latente, de la misma forma en la que estamos en un nivel 5, los criterios para definir esto son:

1, no hay virus nuevos en el "menú", 
2, hay casos de infección (alguien en algun pais se infecto con gripe de un animal)
3, hay casos a nivel comunidad (varias personas se infectaron en una ciudad determinada)
4, hay casos de contagio sostenido confirmado "persona a persona" en un pais (lo que prueba que la enfermedad se puede reproducir en humanos y ser contagiosa)
5, hay contagios sostenidos confirmados en dos paises distintos (el bicho ya brinca entre personas y es transportado entre dos lugares distintos, por lo que la situacion esta "caliente", como decir, yesca, leña y gasolina, solo falta el fuego)
6, lo mismo que la 5 pero en dos paises distintos al inicial, en este momento se habla de pandemia.

como pueden ver, en esta escala no hay nada de conteo de muertos ni cadaveres, simplemente se habla de un potencial de contagio, y los riesgos asociados a esto, como que el virus mute y empiece a escabecharse a mas personas (mayor mortalidad), cosa que suele ocurrir cuando un virus se encuentra en un ambiente donde el hacinamiento es común.

En cuanto a quienes dicen que no conocen o han visto a un enfermo, yo conozco por lo menos de 4 casos a una persona de separación mia, dos que murieron, uno en la ofna de mi Papá, otro con un amigo, y dos enfermos, nuevamente en la ofna. de mi Papá, que es de gobierno en una de las delegaciones mas habitadas del Distrito Federal, y otro en el trabajo de mi Hermano.

Marioxcc, tienes razon en casi todo, el virus si entra por ojos, nariz y boca, no entra por los genitales.
La infección se da principalmente cuando nos agarramos la cara despues de haber tocado algo contaminado.


A quienes tengan curiosidad, les recomiendo la pagina de la OMS, de donde saque un buen de información:
http://www.who.int/csr/disease/swineflu/en/index.html (en gringles, pero ahi tiene una liga al español).
o la de la UNAM:
http://influenza.unam.mx/?feed=rss2.

tengo otras, pero estan en otros idiomas (alemán), y es de un diario, basandome en la teoria de "objetividad por distancia"


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2009)

muchachos, diganme si estoy loco yo:

aca en Argentina cerraron ya 6 escuelas, al parecer un chico que vino de vacacionar en EEUU vino contagiado.
ahora luisiana lopilato pareceq ue tambien , parece, vino de EEUU.

yo en un simple analisis estadistico muy tonto pregunto :
¿¿ cuanta gente viene de EEUU ultimamente ? 
si 2 de los que fueron alla volvieron contagiados entonces ............como esta la gente que VIVE ALLA ?
es todo un caldo  de cultivo ?

se que soy medio paranoico, digamos temeroso , tambien desconfiado y motivos no me faltan , pero .
esto me parece un poco raro.

saludos y esten atentos, a cuidarse.,


----------



## cesartm (May 27, 2009)

Te voy a decir como viven, ellos estan en sus lanchas, jetkies y pescando lo que un dia de verano normal hace cualquiera, sin tapabocas por supuesto, todo esto es pura paranoia, yo sentado tomando cerveza despues de un dia de trabajo.

Sin duda estoy preocupado pero hay que tomar este asunto con verdadera objetividad y no que se que de ese estigma de que los mexicanos estamos como leprosos o que los que vienen de EEUU tambien.

Cuidense de todas formas.


----------



## karl (May 27, 2009)

Los riesgos de enfermarse son bajos, de acuerdo con las estadisticas solo hay unos 4000 enfermos, y la mayor parte se recuperan. bah!, yo ya habia leido "La Danza de la Muerte" de Stephen King para prepararme, (hey el rockero prometia, sobre todo si te da por oir voces y armar cosas con basura)

Actualmente no he escuchado de nadie mas en mi circulo cercano que se haya enfermado, (tres enfermos, un "frio" fue el final de mi cuenta), y ahora que se estan dando tratamientos desde el inicio, la mortandad va a bajar mas, nada más hay que seguir las medidas de seguridad recomendadas, nada de besos, abrazos, comerse los mocos de la novia, sonarse con la corbata, estornudar de "escopetazo", lavarse las manos a cada rato, etcetera, o sea, las normas de educación basica y un poco mas de higiene.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> nada de besos, abrazos, comerse los mocos de la novia, sonarse con la corbata, estornudar de "escopetazo", lavarse las manos a cada rato, etcetera, o sea, las normas de educación basica y un poco mas de higiene.



heeeppaaaaaaaaaaaaa............me matas !
asi nos e puede vivir .   ............. ops: ...................  .


----------



## marioxcc (May 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *mariox:*
> muchas gracias por tu texto, la explicacion tranquiliza, por lo menos a mi mucho.


Si te refieres a mi, entonces diría _de nada_, aunque mi nombre de usuario es _mariox*cc*_



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> algo que escuche es que dicen que las calles estan en mexico bastante vacias en comparacion a lo que era normal,
> algo que me ha hecho pensar lo conversado es que como han mencionado LA EDUCACION puede marcar una muy grande diferencia.


En efecto, las calles estaban muy vacías, ahora ya no.
La mayoría de la gente estaba temerosa a esta enfermedad por lo que evitaron salir a la calle lo más posible y mejoraron sus hábitos de higiene, pero después de que se reanudaron las clases y se reabrieron los restaurantes en el DF la gente volvió a ser igual de sucia que siempre; parece que lo interpretaron como que ya no hay peligro; la influenza no se ha erradicado y probablemente tarde mucho tiempo en erradicarse. Como la gente *cree* que ya no hay peligro se olvidan de la enfermedad y descuidan su salud, lo que puede provocar otro pico.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mario: si tenes mas información ponela , gracias.


No tengo mas información, no me informaciónrmé porque no es tan grave como la mayoría dice o cree.
Te lo digo porque algunos familiares están en eso del área de la salud y me han contado como va la epidemia.
No he podido contestar antes por que no tenía mucho tiempo libre y no había revisado esta sección del foro.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> muchachos, diganme si estoy loco yo:
> 
> aca en Argentina cerraron ya 6 escuelas, al parecer un chico que vino de vacacionar en EEUU vino contagiado.
> ahora luisiana lopilato pareceq ue tambien , parece, vino de EEUU.
> ...


No nesesariamente significa que esten muy mal en Estados Unidos, seguro muchos niños fueron a vacacionar a EU, y 1 llegó contagiado, es normal.
Seguro que muchos otros llegaron contagiados con enfermedades peores, pero nisiquiera lo pasan en las noticias porque no es una enfermedad popular.
Si 1 niño murió atropellado, no quiere decir que en EU sean unos cafres, ni lo pasan en las noticias porque un atropellamiento es común. La influenza AH1N1 es popular (A muchos les interesa) y por eso hacen un alarde por ese niño.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> se que soy medio paranoico, digamos temeroso , tambien desconfiado y motivos no me faltan , pero .
> esto me parece un poco raro.


A mi me parece que exageras, no es para temer, solo hay que tener higiene, pero eso siempre, no solo cuando haya epidemias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Es oficial.... estamos en una Pandemia 



> RESUMEN 4-OMS declara primera pandemia en 40 años: EEUU, Suecia
> 11 Jun 2009 15:10
> 
> * OMS declara primera pandemia de gripe en 40 años
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2009)

No podría se mejor... Ahora falta que por culpa de la influenza, se viene encima la 3ra Guerra Mundial, se cae totalmente la bolsa de valores... Blahh, blahh, blahh...

Estare mas informaciónrmado y procurare llevar mi lata de Lisol en aereosol para espantar a los Influenciosos que me encuentre.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 11, 2009)

Disculpa, faltó la fuente de la información.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa, faltó la fuente de la información.



Cierto... aqui esta el link original:

http://about.reuters.com/dynamic/countrypages/mexico_es/1244747424nN11496992.ASP


----------



## gecast (Jun 11, 2009)

¡Agradezco por haber encontrado este foro, aquí si se usa más la cabeza y menos spam, gracias (inserte sus creencias)!

Jaja, dejando el sentimentalismo a un lado... a mi opinión y desde mi punto de vista se pueden informaciónrmar un poco mejor de la "influenza" y "crisis económica" en la página de www.larouchepac.com

Personalmente yo soy miembro estudiantil de ese movimiento, ya dieron soluciones para la crisis que son muy válidas a mí gusto, y se han probado en otros momentos (¿alguien recuerda como se acabo la gran depresión?).

Espero les guste la información.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2009)

hola gecast, solo entre en es apagina que pusiste y al ver que esta en ingles sali.

me podes decir si tiene opcion de castellano ? o español 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2009)

Te distes por vencido muy facil Fernandob.

http://spanish.larouchepac.com/

Primer pagina, margen superior, lado derecho.... Mejor dicho, Centro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2009)

gracias tacatomon...........si ,. soy un flojo con las paginas web  ops:

hoy charlando con un  amigo que ha tenido que andar por hospitales estos dias me dice que estan llenos , y que se nota que al colegio van pocos chicos ya  (argentina ) , el asunto es que llegamso a la conclusion de que ssi esto de la gripe porky sigue lso hospitales se saturaran requete.........y asi en esas condiciones se volvera dificil la atensión a accidentados , viejos, etc.
supongo que esto atraera como consecuencia un  aumento de indice de muertees por otro sfactores, debidos a mala atecnion medica.

amen de que si tenes que esperar en una cola dentro del hospital , con cien personas antes que vos a que t eatiendan para ver si tenes gripe comun , porcina o aviar o equina ............si no la tenias cuando empezaste la espera, y entre esas 100 personas habia solo 4 que si las tenian ..........es posible que cuando te toque tu numero seas ya un portador .


realmente     

y si hoy estamos absolutamente NO preparados para esta eventualidad por que quienes se debian de ocupar de hacer un pais solido solo se la pasaron robando :evil: , mintiendo  , engañando   ...............la vamso a pasar mal.


----------



## gecast (Jun 11, 2009)

Pues mira, yo desde mi punto todo tiene solución y te recomiendo bastante que leas y veas todo lo que puedas de esas página, imagina que será la "Física elemental" para aprender ingeniería "del mundo".

Entre las propuestas del grupo que se tienen es:
- Empezar a emplear el tren magnético levitado.
- Eliminar el sistema monetario (¡ya no más fluctuacions raras de moneda!... eso creo, no soy economista ).
- Hacer uso de la energía nuclear (esto es importante para los ingenieros).
- Cambiar el sistema educativo que esta muy gacho (¿Curioso no? Los indios enseñan a sus hijos a sobrevivir... ¿y a los estudiantes?) Nota: Quien diga que sí, digame porque hay tanto desempleado jaja.
- Trabajar en el desarrollo nacional, tanto como identidad como de forma internacional (es decir, crear el riel levitado o una cadena de presas desde la zona Norte de EU hasta México, o mejor aún, hasta Tierra de Fuego (exagerando)).
- Y la mejor, dejar la deuda de derivados financieros (interes de tarjetas de crédito impagables, créditos hipotecarios, etc de tasa variable). Por otra parte, (propuesta por yo) aboler cualquier deuda externa con otros países (debido a que es una forma de imperialismo: "Pagame o te pego").

El caso es que de esta manera también nos ayuda mucho a los que estudien ingenerías, porque se podría tener nuevamente:
- Progreso en verdadera ciencia: Porque las empresas sólo buscan hacer demostrar que se puede hacer tal cosa con un producto, en vez de buscar nuevas opciones para la humanidad.
En pocas palabras... ¿por qué si la energía nuclear es más barata y eficaz, no la usamos? Porque las empresas además de interes políticos (si usan nuclear, adiós a las eléctricas y sus empresarios)  tienen los pseudo científicos y si no me creen ¿por qué seguimos utilizando combustibles fósiles con un aparente "calentamiento global" en el que las compañías dicen "yo cuido el ambiente, donaré y mis ingenieros han buscado disminuir la emisión de gases invernadero"... ¿eso crea más compras no?

*Que hace la verdadera ciencia:* Busca formas de energía alternativa, y rápidamente muestra que son más eficaces, en vez "mejorar lo ya existente" una y otra y otra y otra y otra. . . . vez.



- Demasiado trabajo para mucha gente: ¿Cuánta creatividad, materiales y potencial humano se requeriría para hacer una serie de plantas nucleares, tratadoras de agua y presas desde la costa de Cánada hasta Chile? Mucho... y les aseguro que si le ponemos verdadera creatividad humana, todo el máldito mundo (máldito porque estamos bajo esta maldición) puede ser un sitio verdaderamente humano.
Y más y más aparece en las ideas de ese grupo, muchas las identifique con las mías... ojalá les guste, se que suena bien loco, mas los ingenieros siempre serán declarados locos .

*Nota:* _Digase por ingeniero el que ingenia, no el que tiene su título de carrera únicamente_ .


----------



## electrodan (Jun 12, 2009)

Yo creo que no hay que tener pánico, incluso aunque corramos un grave peligro, porque este no soluciona nada. El virus este tiene una ventaja respecto a otros, y es que (creo), con una buena higiene no es muy fácil de transmitir.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2009)

el asunto no es tanto la higiene , disculpa, yo he estad pensadno un poquitin en esto y no es tan asi lod el a higiene..........

si te quedas en tu casa listo, ya no hay contagio, aunque te limpies el cul.... con el dedo.

sin embargo si sales a la calle y quieres vivir como un ser humano minimamente social, nada de orgias ni siquiera hablar con otros, pero al subir al clectivo o incluso a un taxi Tocas manijas, picaportes, etc. que no sabes si, quien las toco hace 5 minutos no estornudo en su mano y luego toco eso.

y si vas al supermercado y coges una leche o una coca o un paquete de arroz y quien paso hace 5 miutos con la fiebre del chancho no toco antes ese paquete ? solo apra mirarlo.

las situaciones son impensables, en cualquier parte, el ascensor, , donde sea.

esde facil contagio , por suerte es facil de curar si se ataca a tiempo , pero eso es un arma de doble filo, por que asi todos iran ante el mas minimo sintoma al hospital, para atajarla a tiempo.
y asi se saturan lso hospitales  y ZAS...........a la mierda con todo.
la cola del hospital es un centro de contagios.
el hospital no puede atender bien por que es un
caos.

se llama epidemia por eso entre otras cosas:
todo se va  a la mierda y las variables secundarias trminan siendo tan peligrosas como la misma plaga-.

el consejo:
busquen a una piba linda, a esa que les gusta, comentenle de este tema y invitenla a sus casas.
llenen su casa de provisiones .
un baño ella, un baño uds. y ya estan limpios.
quedense en la casa cogiendo hasta que en la TV anuncien que se termino la peste .(si se termina pronto estropeen le TV) 
si ven que se acaban las provisiones llamen por te al super y pidan mas.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yo no me preocupo... si me da que me de.. si no tambien..., en lo personal aplico mucho un dicho que dice "Cuando te toca aunque te quites.... y cuando no te toca aunque te pongas..." justo como en este video:

YouTube - IÂ´m gonna live until i die


----------



## zaiz (Jun 12, 2009)

O al revés, como en esta nota:

"Mujer que perdió vuelo de Air France murió en accidente vial"

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/notas/604294.html


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2009)

siempre uno encuentra algun caso para mencionar, como lso que comparan con "destino final".

pero la realidad es otra muchachos y los sabemos, hemos estudiado !
no creemos en brujas ni en cosas asi.

LAS PROBABILIDADES son algo logico.
si yo cruzo la calle tods los dias mirando el semaforo tendre muchas menso probabilidades de que me pille un auto que si cruzo sin mirar.

yo tambien veo esos videos y como pienso aprendi a no estar a continuacion de donde los autos pegan la vuelta, por si se salen del camino.
hay situaciones PREDECIBLES, lugares y casos donde el riesgo es mayor.

che.........usemos la cabeza no solo para la electronica.............como decia pepito marrone  CHHEEEEEEEEEEEE !


----------



## zaiz (Jun 12, 2009)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer para evitar situaciones de riesgo en el caso de la famosa gripe es lavarse las manos varias veces al día y más después de saludar, para no llevarse las manos a la cara con algún virus, limpiar tu teclado y tu mouse después de cada uso si lo usan varias personas (eso es lo que recomendaban por acá), llevar una vida sana, alimentarte bien, comer frutas, verduras, proteínas, etc y conservar tus defensas en buen estado. No desvelarte, no ir a lugares muy concurridos, no exponerte a cambios de temperatura. Si se puede tomar una o dos copas de vino diariamente, etc, en general disfrutar de la vida y más que nada no creer en noticias alarmistas ni exponerte al stress por ese motivo, pues eso desgasta el sistema inmunológico.

Lo demás ya será la genética... y el azar que también existe.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 13, 2009)

Eso de situaciones "predecibles" es una falacia... si te toca te toca... o como explican casos como este:







Un meteorito le cayo encima a un carro.... la historia esta en la NASA y es perfectamente documentada... eso no se puede predecir.... 

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap061119.html


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Yo no me preocupo... si me da que me de.. si no tambien..., en lo personal aplico mucho un dicho que dice "Cuando te toca aunque te quites.... y cuando no te toca aunque te pongas..." justo como en este video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRMoQ2Te2GA


      Al principio no entendía que era la varillita.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2009)

ese tarado irresponsable me recuerda algo que VI YO.

a vecs uno escucha de estupidez humana pero no lo cree, auqnue en las fiestas siempre hay gente en los hospitales, pero uno supone que son accidentes fortuitos.

venia mi hija con su grado del colegio de unos dias de salida, todo el grado venia con el autobus, los padres esperabamos en la puerta del colegio.
yo hacia la mia, pero se ve que algunso padres eran amigos entre si.
algunos llevaron fuegos artificiales, creo que eestaban las fiestas  proximas.
era poco vistoso por que era mediodia, pero se escucharon algunos petardos y el ziiiffff de alguna cañita voladora de las baratas (era de dia repito asi que disparar alguna de lucees seria un desperdicio).
YO VI a un par de padres encendiendo uno de esos tubos que largan cañitas, uno lo encendio , la mecha hizo chispitas........pero se apago , y salio un humito..pero nada paso.
uno de los padres la agarro y oriento el tubo a su cara para mirar con un ojo adentro del tubito.
me horrorice .
por suerte nada paso.
el otro padre ni bola dio, ni cuenta se dio.

me parecio una escena dantesca y estupidisima, como si fuese de uno de esos dibujitos animados tontos como el coyote que siempre le cae encima la piedra de 2 Tn o le explotan 5 kG de TNT .

si, .......hay gente estupìdisima.........y esa gente estupidisima tiene mas probabilidades de sufrir un accidente que un ser humano que usa la cabeza para algo mas que criar piojos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> YO VI a un par de padres encendiendo uno de esos tubos que largan cañitas, uno lo encendio , la mecha hizo chispitas........pero se apago , y salio un humito..pero nada paso.
> uno de los padres la agarro y oriento el tubo a su cara para mirar con un ojo adentro del tubito.
> me horrorice .
> por suerte nada paso.
> el otro padre ni bola dio, ni cuenta se dio.


 Eso si que ya queda fuera de mi entendimiento...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2009)

de que los hay .... los hay


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2009)

Vieron al tipo del auto que se iba a impactar contra el... Si no hubiese sido por el bendito árbol ese hubiese sido literaralmente "Barrido" por el coche...

Yo creo que la gente "stupidicima" es la que tiene menos probabilidades de morir en los accidentes.

Saludos.

PD: Conozco un tipo que ha echo corto con los cables de 127VAC y el ha resultado ileso en 2 ocasiones. Seguro que si hubiese sido yo, no la cuento en la primera...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2009)

no tacatomon, la estupidisima muere, repito:
un simple analisis te muestra donde  es menos probable que un auto se salga de lugar y te deje a vos y a tu familia destripado contra el asfalto.

mira lso videos , el auto se patina en las curvas, tenes que estar antes de las curvas, antes de que el piloto necesite pegar el volantazo.
miras el accidente de atras y seguro.
si estas en la curva o apenas despues de la curva seguro lo miras de frente .

PIENSENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !

miren y deduzcan , sino solo van a quedar los  tontos por puro azar y por que son mas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2009)

En ese ejemplo entra el factor "Árbol" Lo notastes?

Muchos "tontos" se han salvado de distintas formas en muchisimas ocasiones con diferentes factores.

Para ver que es lo que domina, se nececita saber exactamente cuantos se han muerto irremediablemente y cuantos no se han muerto gracias al "Factor"

Para mí, domina el ultimo, Además, lo he presenciado 2 veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2009)

Esperen.... si analizan la seccion del arbol el tipo estaba bien localizado.... el carro viene perdiendo el control en la primer curva justo antes de entrar al video y por las leyes de la fisica vuela rueda hasta llegar al arbol donde se encuentra el juez de pista (?) 

En cambio el del cohete si es un tarado  (no hay otra palabra).... alli si no hay vuelta de hoja, se le cae el cohete y esta presionando el boton en todo momento, incluso cuando llega a levantarlo se ve que sigue terco presionando constantemente el boton de encendido


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2009)

una cosa que se me ocurre es dejar un manchon rojo donde muere cada salame por accidente, asi donde uno ve varios manchones no deberia estar.

si, si el chango tuvo en cuenta el arbol entonces lo felicito.
aunque yo estaria mas bien lejos, hace un tiempo vi en youtube unos videso de coches que se salian en las curvas y se iban donde la gente, ya saben como son los videos esos entre poca definicion y que quien los saca lo hace moviendose y nergvioso, pero se deducia que ese auto hiba haciendo moco gente en su recorrido.
donde habia personas , piernas, brazos y cerebros quedaba milanesa, osobuco, carne picada y achuras varias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2009)

veo como esta subiendo los casos en argentina y ahora en chile.
hospitales saturados y gobiernos acostumbrados a no ser eficientes.

al final, no se como es mexico, pero la dificil desicion que tomaron de parar el pais y asi detener el efecto avalancha de la propagacion fue muy acertado y valiente de parte de sus gobernantes.
y eficaz.

por otro lado  no escucho que tengan el remedio o la cura.

a cuidarse che.y a los hijos, ojala que pase pronto.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 25, 2009)

En Mexico siempre ha habido desastres naturales graves como terremotos e inundaciones, por lo que cuando ocurre un desastre de esa magnitud siempre estrechamos lazos y ayudamos a quienes tengamos cerca, yo creo que eso fue lo que ayudo a controlar tan rapido el brote de influenza en nuestro pais... 

Aun en gobiernos "eficientes" como USA tienen curiosamente mas casos reportados que en Mexico... por eso creo que la diferencia en este caso es la gente y no el gobierno...


----------



## zaiz (Jun 26, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> En Mexico siempre ha habido desastres naturales graves como terremotos e inundaciones, por lo que cuando ocurre un desastre de esa magnitud siempre estrechamos lazos y ayudamos a quienes tengamos cerca, yo creo que eso fue lo que ayudo a controlar tan rapido el brote de influenza en nuestro pais...
> 
> Aun en gobiernos "eficientes" como USA tienen curiosamente mas casos reportados que en Mexico... por eso creo que la diferencia en este caso es la gente y no el gobierno...



De acuerdo, esto es muy cierto. 
Sólo que el llamado a quedarse en sus casas aprovechando el puente, fue del presidente en cadena nacional, no alarmó, simplemente dijo que si venía un puente (días no laborables), lo aprovecháramos conviviendo con la familia, los hijos, etc y que si no era necesario, no salieran. Y sobre todo insistían en no asistir a lugres conglomerados. 
Así que el gobierno fue el que actuó esta vez. En un terremoto todos o muchos lo sentimos y vemos los efectos, y en efecto, la gente se une y ayuda en muchos casos llegando a actos extraordinarios, pero en una epidemia que va entrando, alguien tiene que avisar e imponer medidas, y claro que la gente siempre colabora y se comporta de acuerdo a la situación, lo que es de reconocerse desde luego. Y en este caso hay que reconocer ese aviso y coordinación al gobierno, tanto al federal como al capitalino.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2009)

aca en Argentina por desgracia da ASCO.

este gobierno vive en una nube de pedo.
solo le interesa robar, la mujer esta se la pasa paseando por el mundo poniendo cara de "yo soy una genia y les enseño a todos" pero es una simuladora total.

voy a un hospital y los mismos medicos no saben que decirme, si es mejor quedarse en casa y morirse o ir al hospital que esta repleto y sin recursos suficientes y contagiarse ALLI, en el hospital mientras esperas.

La gente , creo que en todos los paises hay gente egoista pero en general si ocurre algo asi grave todos se ponen las pilas y hacen lo que corresponde.
Pero los politicos de aqui parecen seres de otro mundo, no se como decirlo, si lo hiciesen a proposito, como un plan perverso y demente lo comprenderia, pero .........
se hacen los tontos, ocultan las cosas, solo les falta....no se ,.seria grotesco pero no me sorprenderia su mandasen quemar loscuerpos de los que mueren en la parte de atras de el hospital, para que "no se les vayan las estadisticas a la miercoles".

la verdad , no soy de politica, creo que todos son sinvetguenzas ,ahora eston todos "alzados", exitados con que se vienen las elecciones, todos quieren ver quien gana el poder.
gastan millones en las elecciones que se pueden gastar en recursos para los hospitales.
no hay medidas concretas, firmes.
dicen que hay $$ en el banco pero no la usan.

yo no se.
si les hiciesen a los politicos:
1 examen de drogas
1 examen de alcoholemia
1 examen Psicologico 
1 prueba de antecedentes y honestidad.

si no lo pasan no pueden dedicarse a la politica............

no pasa uno.
y mas por los 2 ultimos.

nose, uno jamas sabe cuando esta en la previa de algo grande, solo se que el caldo de cultivo, el medio ambiente para el desastre esta , ojala que las condiciones se den vuelta.

veremos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> aca en Argentina por desgracia da ASCO.
> 
> *este gobierno vive en una nube de pedo.*
> solo le interesa robar, la mujer esta se la pasa paseando por el mundo poniendo cara de "yo soy una genia y les enseño a todos" pero es una simuladora total.
> ...




Nube de Pedo? No dejo de reirme por la frase    

Descuida Fernandob, parece que tu gobierno se lleva mucho con el Mio.  

Saludos.


----------



## snowboard (Jun 26, 2009)

Bueno, les cuento mi caso personal.
Hace 10 díaz mi hija menor (5 años) es diagnosticada con influenza A H1N1, le recetan flemex  e Ibuprofeno forte de 200 mg y 10 días de reposo, los sintomas se desapaceren por completo al 2° día. Al mismo tiempo yo empiezo con los sintomas (dolor de huesos, toz y fiebre), me recetan tamiflu de 75 mg y 7 dias de reposo. Mis sintomas duran 3 días, luego de 7 días me recupero de la influenza pero contraigo bronquitis, mi otro hijo (9 años) contrae influeza, mismo tratamiento que ha mi hija. ahora los 3 tenemos sintomas de bronquitis. Por el momento los niños siguen con el mismo tratamiento y yo no me estoy tratando con nada, si se mantiene un par de días debo ir al medico para el tratamiento de la bronquitis.
La influenza A H1N1 da una sola vez y lo mas complicado son las enfermedades posteriores, ya que los enfermos estan muy debiles.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2009)

Gracias por contarnos tu experiencia, Snowboard.  Es bueno saber que el virus en si no es peligroso directamente, sinó las enfermedades posteriores.
Así que, a cuidarse. Suerte y que se recuperen pronto.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

si, de verdad es muy bueno que quienes les haya tocado cuenten su experiencia.
y que te mejores de corazon tu y toda tu familia.

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 27, 2009)

snowboard, una pronta y completa recuperación para ti y todos los tuyos.

Por estos lados estamos en una tensa calma, hay pocos casos confirmados, cerca de 70, y solo han habido dos muertes, aunque no dejo de pensar que pasará cuando este virus llegue a nuestra casa.

Saludos.


----------



## gecast (Jun 30, 2009)

Pues Andres, en realidad tú como todos los miembros tienen la facilidad de cambiar las cosas, digo, seremos electrónicos pero ya estamos viendo que la gente necesita crear inventos, mejor infraestructura y todo. En fin... yo sigo en mi peleita contra el sistema y no me gusta escuchar este tipo de noticias que les aseguro, un ingeniero si pudiera la soluciona en 5min (luego de haber terminado proyectos de 10 años jeje).

Saludos a todos, preparense para una época oscura, la crisis no termina y la cosa se pondrá mucho más buena que un juego de rol jojojo.


----------



## gustavo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

pero lo que yo no entiendo es porque la gente se va a vacacionar a otros paises si sabe bien de que corre el risgo de ser contagiado..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2009)

ah...............la gente .

ahi tienes la respuesta.

pero si necesitas mas aclaraciones por que eres novato en este mundo y aun crees en la inteligencia humana te acercare a la respuesta:
por que todos lso meses mueren chiquicientas personas en accidentes de autos ? a pesar de toda la publicidad y de que con solo tener un par de neuronas uno se da cuenta que el auto es peligroso ?
por que hay millones de personas , y cada persona es un mundo aparte.
hay psicoticos cuidadosos tipo monk (que los hay) .
hay pelotudos alegres que han sabido matener ese estado aunque ya han pasado largamente la adolescencia.
hay adolescentes(    )  .
hay viejos ( :x )
hay gente garca, o sea que se caga en lso demas (a montones) .
hay gente que se vive justificando de lo que hace (tambien a montones) y dice por ejemplo "estaba apurado" .
o "ya habia planificado la svacaciones".
o "donde voy no pasa nada" o "yo me cuido".
hay locos quew deberian estar en un manicomio y estan como presidentes de una nacion.(   :evil: )

en fin, conductas del ser humano que solo te muestro unas pocas, porque si queres todas si que saturo el servidor.

tratar de explicarlas ? o comprenderlas ?    

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 1, 2009)

-No hay gente común.
-Hay gente estúpida.
-Hay gente a la que no le importa nada.
-Hay gente a la cual le interesa la Electrónica.
-Hay gente a la cual le interesa el Aeromodelismo.
-Hay gente estúpida.
-Hay gente altruista.
-Hay gente que justifica lo que dice. (Véase el punto dos)
-Y ahora me voy a escuchar No Hay Nadie Como Tu de Calle 13.


----------



## felixls (Jul 1, 2009)

Hace unas dos semanas estuvimos en casa todos con esta gripe (una semana reloj en cama), no creo que sea para tanto a menos que se esté en el grupo de riesgo.

Los síntomas son:
Fiebre repentina y luego mantenida a 40 grados casi todo el tiempo.
Tos seca
Ardor de ojos
Cansancio (te tira a la cama mal)
No duele la garganta
Escalofríos frecuentes
Dolor de cabeza casi insoportable
Sin mocos
Mucho dolor muscular.

Se la pasa bastante bien como cualquier otra gripe ( si se tienen las defensas altas ).

El contagio vino de parte de mi hijo, en el colegio faltaron más de la mitad de los alumnos en menos de 3 semanas.

Saludos.

P.D: El que desee quedar inmunizado me avisa,


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> -No hay gente común.
> -Hay gente estúpida.
> -Hay gente a la que no le importa nada.
> -Hay gente a la cual le interesa la Electrónica.
> ...



   No hay punto dos! ... Dios Santo! no hay punto dos! y ahora que hago?  


   si... hoy amaneci sarcastico....pero no teman... se me quita en unos dias..


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> P.D: El que desee quedar inmunizado me avisa,



lo deices en broma pero es para pensarlo, si muta y lo hara quien no se haya pegado la anterior quizas este mas expuesto a la nueva peor.




			
				felixls dijo:
			
		

> no creo que sea para tanto a menos que .............



estes en el 1% de los que se mueren .
o alguien que amas.


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 2, 2009)

fernandob ! 
se vino la gripe a full !
estan cerrando todo ! las universidades, escuelas colegios, se adelantó la feria judicial !
igual yo ando muy campante sin barbijo ni esas cosas.... porque creo q lavándose las manos de vez en cuando y, evitando el subte y los principales "caldos de cultivo" no sapa naranja ! 

Saludos !


----------



## felixls (Jul 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> felixls dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fidowoodo (Jul 2, 2009)

a mi en realidad me preocupa un poco si, como contraer cualquier otra enfermedad, pero no me asusta y eso que aca en chile esta la pura cagada con la influenza... la verdad han dicho repetidas veces que es una influenza como cualquier otra influenza estacionaria... solo queda si me contagio seguir las normas que las incompetentes autoridades chilenas tomaron que son 7 dias de descanco o algo asi y un remedio que dan... otra cosa aparte, no me parece que las autoridades de brasil digan a sus habitantes que no viajen a chile o argentina por motivos de la influenza humana, teniendo estos dos paises inmensidad de destinos turisticos y una gran variedad de atracciones autoctonas, seria lo mismo que las autoridades chilenas o argentinas dijeran que no viajaran a brasil por poder contargiarse de dengue hemorragico o una de las muchas enfermedades tropicales que hay en este pais...


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Jul 2, 2009)

A mi me diagnosticaron influenza humana yyy mmmmm
en cama, con remedios, aisalo mmm
un resfriado mas =P
lo que si, hay que cuidarse
porque si te pilla mal parado
se te complica...

El consejo, a cuidarse no mas po =)
Muchos saludos
Chauz


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2009)

nosotrs somos electronicos.
ni medicos ni biologos.

yo leo a alguna  gente que sabe y dicen que es un virus de poca morandad, que no es de exagerar.
vale.
les creo ..............que otra me queda.

pero me doy vuelta y veo al resto del mundo y hay alarma, preocupacion.
y eso crea paranoia, y la gente que se muere cada vez es mas.
y se decide parar el pais.

no se que pensar, hay algo que SI SE: que nuestros politicos son mentirosos de mierda.

asi que ..........no tengo idea de que pasa.
si es una enfermedad mas como dicen que solo muere menos del 1% de la gente , que se muere mas gente atragantada con un pancho que con la gripe porcina o si hay algo mas.

realmente no se que pensar, pero si, estoy preocupado.

es como ver a 10 millones de personas corriendo hacia el sur y cuando paras a uno que sabe y le preguntas:
por que corren , de que escapan ?
el tipo te dice.:
no......de nada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2009)

La preocupacion general es que la enfermedad se salga MUY de control, es decir, que los enfermos lleguen a hospitales ya saturados de mas enfermos de influenza. Por eso la alerta en todo el mundo; y la verdad no es para mas.

Uno que está por aqui ya no se precupa, pero de mi parte, gracias al internet (que?. creian que solo sirve para descargar juegos!) me mantengo al tanto de que es lo que pasa.

En si, lo que se teme en el mundo es la Pandemia, el descontrol exagerado de la enfermedad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2009)

otro de los riesgos es LA MUTACION.

mas contagioso 
mas resistente
mas mortifero
que tenga la cara de bush o nestor kirchner
o que sepa hablar el virus y diga las boludeces de cristina K 
o que haga hablar a los chanchos y digan que ellos no fueron los culpables.


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 5, 2009)

muchachos lo que esta pasando es muy grave que los politicos no lo digan para no alarmar es otra cosa. pero los cuento yo vivo en malvinas argentinas para los que no saben es donde esta el la clinica especializada en este tema que cristina visita frecuentemente. un amigo trabaja hay y me cuenta que tienen los muertos apilados de la cantidad que mueren por esta gripe y que hay 50 muertos ni ellos se la creen para colmo si tenemos otro problema que no sea de la gripe no te atienden si no firmas que ellos no se hacen responsables si te contagias. yo tengo mi vieja cardiaca que es muy avitue de esta clinica que no puede ir y la estamos cuidando como oro.
cristina tendría que suspender todo por 10 dias aver si se termina esto que me esta dando fobia


----------



## snowboard (Jul 5, 2009)

Colegas, sin ser yo ni medico ni algo remotamente parecido voy a tratar de colocar las recomendaciones que me han dado con respecto a la influenza.

Para prevenir:
-Evitar las agrupaciones de gente (ya partimos mal, almenos que trabajes como help desk)
-lavarse las manos antes de comer, esto es particularmente importante ya que el virus puede vivir hasta 8 horas en el exterior y es muy facil tener contacto con un portador in darse cuenta.
- El emisor teoricamente puede proyectar (por toz, estornudo) hasta un metro de distancia, la verdad creo que depende mas de que tan fuerte el tipo toza puede llegar las gotas de saliva.
-El uso de mascarillas realmente NO sirve para prevenir (puedes tomar contacton con el virus en un apreton de manos y horas despues comer algo y ya estas contagiado).
-Cuando te limpies la nariz o tozas usa pañuelos desechables y depues los botas en basureros (si estamos contagiados no tenemos por que andar paseando los virus).
-Si no tienes pañuelos tocer contra el brazo (entre el codo y hombro).

Sintomas:
Periodo de  incubación, ahí todos opinan, desde 3 días hasta 8 días (plop!)
Fiebre alta (38-40°C) dolor de huesos, dolor de cabeza, decaimiento, falta de fuerza,toz, dficultad de respirar.

Contagiado:
Lo determina un medico, ir si tienes fiebre y cualquiera de los otros sintomas. Ahí el medico te da el tratamiento que suele ser el de la gripe y la instrucción de aislarse del resto del mundo por 7 días, si sales al baño o a cualquier parte debe usar mascara (la mascara dura como mucho 2 horas, luego hay que botarla).

Sano:
Seguro que te da otra cosa ( como amí que me dió bronquitis)... de vuelta a medico para que te la trate porque ahora vas a estar emitiedo la nueva enfermedad ( como en mi caso, que mi esposa no tuvo influenza pero le contagié la bronquitis, plop!).

Bueno, no es mucho pero espero les sirva.

saludos


----------



## fx_fenix_fex (Jul 10, 2009)

la verdad para mi es una gran mentira.
aca en chile muere mas gente por influenza comun, por accidentes, crimenes no crean todas las porquerias que dice la Tv aunque todos crean que es un medio privado , en realidad es muy manipulado para manipularnos anosotros y vendernos sus mentiras, porfavor pandemia?
no comparemos con epidemias historicas que realmente fuero n peligrosas como la viruela entre otras
abran sus ojos ante la manipulacion que ahi en nuestras vidas

en realidad tenia un articulo sobre que era mentira y explicaba porque , tambien ronda un email con los datos de una doctora creo que afirma que es mentira, que pone su dni y todo, pero no le dedique tiempo a leerlo, por unas ciertas decepciones que tube en relacion al tema que no mencionare
saludos e informence y cuestionen todo antes de tragarse las mentiras

cuidence amigos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Disculpen mi mensaje anterior en este mismo hilo, es que ese día quizás estaba algo estúpido.
Miren, si desean saber sobre estos temas, les recomiendo que se documenten e informen en el sitio de la Gripe A de la OMS, que es una fuente muy fiable de información sobre salud, y se puede entender sin ningún conocimiento médico.
En principio, solo es realmente peligrosa para la gente que ya tenga alguna enfermedad, pero creo que en general el verdadero peligro es que el virus empiece a mutar hacia algo mas potente, lo cual sería realmente peligroso. El "barbijo" (por acá lo llamamos "tapabocas") disminuye considerablemente las posibilidades de contagio, pero no las anula completamente, puesto que podríamos comer algo con el virus en las manos (por eso es muy importante lavarse las manos antes de comer cualquier cosa), podríamos tocarnos los ojos, etc. Lo mejor es evitar las multitudes, lavarse las manos, y evitar tocarse la cara. Creo que con eso disminuiría mucho las posibilidades de contagio.
Me revienta ver gente a la cual no le importa nada esto, a mi no me importa si a ellos no les importa contagiarse con la Influenza esta, pero parece que no saben o no les importa que pueden contagiar a cualquiera, por ejemplo a cualquier niño o a alguien de mi familia.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

fx fenix fex, es bueno dudar, pero no sirve de nada si no buscas información lo mas veraz posible, electrodan da una buena opción que es buscar en el sitio de la OMS, y también aqui como en ese mismo sitio se explican los riesgos, y se habla de pandemia porque su contagio esta fuera de control e incluye varios paises (el sida también es pandemia)

una cadena de mails NO repito NO es una fuente confiable de información, me parece increible que a veces se les da mas credibilidad a un mail anónimo, con información y fuentes inventadas, a cualquier otro medio de comunicación


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2009)

yo estoy andando con el frasquito de alcohol al bajarme del colectivo me lavo las manos , pero les contare alguna scosas que pense mietras viajaba:

me bajo del colectovo y meto la mano en el bolsillo por el frasquito ,si tengo las manos contaminadas ya contamine el bolsillo.
abro la tapa y la dejo del bolsillo derecho , me hecho alcohol en la mano izquierda asi dejo el frasco facil en el bolsillo derecho y me puedo frotar.

pero luego al tomar de nuevo el colectivo me hago una imagen ne la cabeza:
vieron como un dibujo por PC muy sencillo donde uno puede colorear partes de el cuerpo ?
imaginemoslo
sube una señora que tiene gripe A , y se sienta en un asiento sola, nadie tiene a su lado .
estornuda hacia el asiento de al lado, en rojo marcamso lo contaminado :
el asiento .
luego se sienta alli un señor , media hora despues y se llena su campera de germenes .
al ir a bajar roza a la gente a su paso y las contamina.

toda es agente al llegar a su casa deja la ropa junto con otra ropa, o en la cama.
y contamina .

y si en el colectivo esto y parado y uno estornuda en mi espalda o a un lado .
o simplemente en el ambiente ?
y sis e tapa la boca con el brazo? ..donde se mete luego el brazo contaminado?
roza a la gente que esta en el colectovo al bajar y la enchastra de germenes.


una señora bastante señora (estupida) le decia a otra : 
"viste etelvina ...y dicen que debe la gente viajar guardando la distancia , a un metro unos de otros " .
y yo pensaba : 
si vieja estupida, la proxima el chofer pasa de largo y te deja en la calle , por que no te tomaste un taxi? o por que te subiste vos a este colectivo ? queres que nos bajemos nosostors ?
guardas un metro vos respecto de tu amiga......  

tambien pense en el gobierno con sus recomendaciones , claro, la gente comun deberia usar una limusina como ellos , pero como somos estupidos y nada cuidadosos , ...este pueblo de tontos y sucios .............
.............................................................odio a los gobernantes   

en fin, en todos lados dicen del peligro y crean panico.
pero la gente de ciencia dice que es algo inevitable, que practicamente "hay que contagiarse" y tomarla temprano , asi te inmunizas.
si, con solo verlo nos damso cuenta que vivimos en una sociedad donde interactuamso muchisimo, es IMPOSIBLE mantenerse aislados, salvo que nos volvamos paranoicos.

en el almacen una señora mira preciso y estornuda sobre un producto, y luego se va.......
y ni que hablar de las panaderias o los restaurantes tenedor libres (lso estoy esquivando ).
por que los supermercados o almacenes venden todo empaquetado, uno lo limpia al llegar a casa y listo igual que la fruta y verdura. .

pero enla panaderia la factura esta adelante de tus mocos, te la servis vos, igual que el pan y todo eso, yo veia las tortas en una panaderia de muy buen nombre , todas a la vista, podias meterles  el dedo , estornudarles .
le dije al cajero, que tendrian que protegerlas con un vidrio o algo .................ni bola.. :x 

en fin.
es una tarea titanica, creo que por eso se vuelve una miniatura lo de lavarse las manitos con alcohol, o lo del barbijo, por lo que escucho el barbijo lo debe usar el enfermo..........en verdd deberia quedarse en su casa.

bueno,que se le va a ahcer .

por que no ponen una lista de lugares peligrosos ?

comida desnuda es uno , o sea comida sin envasar y a la vista de todos:
panaderias 
tenedores libres


para empezar.

saludos


----------



## estgeryu (Jul 11, 2009)

porq nadie se da cuenta q este virus ha sido manipulado genéticamente para q afecte a los humanos d  la manera en q lo hace...... piensen un poco la gran potencia "ESTADOS UNIDOS" esta en una crisis muy profunda... q deben hacer? alentar al consumo d productos producidos por sus empresas... Entonces: la solucion es provocar una pandemia alentando a los medios para q la transformadorrmen en un monstruo (siendo q hay enfermedades mucho mas duras, d las q no se toman recaudos mundiales). des este modo la gente compra el famoso "tamiflú" ante una fiebre(que puede ser cualquier enfermedad comun) y se automedica... existen dos fabricas q producen el "tamiflu" y son de EEUU...

basta d mentiras... los yankis creen q me van a marear asi noma....

q c creen dueños dl mundo?...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

estgeryu dijo:
			
		

> porq nadie se da cuenta q este virus ha sido manipulado genéticamente para q afecte a los humanos d  la manera en q lo hace...... piensen un poco la gran potencia "ESTADOS UNIDOS" esta en una crisis muy profunda... q deben hacer? alentar al consumo d productos producidos por sus empresas... Entonces: la solucion es provocar una pandemia alentando a los medios para q la transformadorrmen en un monstruo (siendo q hay enfermedades mucho mas duras, d las q no se toman recaudos mundiales). des este modo la gente compra el famoso "tamiflú" ante una fiebre(que puede ser cualquier enfermedad comun) y se automedica... existen dos fabricas q producen el "tamiflu" y son de EEUU...
> 
> basta d mentiras... los yankis creen q me van a marear asi noma....
> 
> q c creen dueños dl mundo?...


Porque no hay pruebas. Y en caso de que lo que dijeras fuera cierto... Porque dices "y se automedica"? Que, acaso la empresa no gana también por la compra de parte de entidades médicas? Por cierto, no creo que nadie se empiece a meter ese "tamiflú" solo por tener un resfriado. Lo que dices tiene un poco de sentido, pero no hay que creer ciegamente en cualquier posibilidad.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2009)

la situacion es bastante curiosa.

es una pandemia peligrosisima realmente sin embargo parte del mundo la ignora, hay politicos que actuan en forma totalmente irresponsable , y parte de la comunidad cientifica esta loca ?

o no es una pandemia preocupante pero una gran parte de lso medios y politicos de el mundo estan echando leña a un fuego que no es ?

la verdad.......


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

Yo le tiraría a la primera opción. Pero claro, los periodistas siempre la van a mostrar lo mas atractiva posible (a veces sacrificando la exactitud de la información).


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ......................... Pero claro, los periodistas siempre la van a mostrar lo mas atractiva posible (a veces sacrificando la exactitud de la información).



..yo diría que *siempre* hay *manipulación* en la información...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2009)

hola, miren , dedique un rato a mirar sobre este tema, comence buscando alcohol en gel y termine recopilando información muy util.
les paso lo que junte, dediquen un tiempo y saquen sus conclusiones.
entren en las paginas que les doy.
miren en los temas los comentarios que pone la gente .


un comentario: 
DG6
antisepsia alcohol no sea estafado SE SUGIERE DG6 cloruro de lapirio MUCHISIMO MAS ECONO-- 5ml en 500 ml de agua y atomizar .. 20 veses mas potente que el espadol-- se utiliza pre cirugia .100% efectivo Lea Antisepsia es el conjunto de procedimientos físicos, mecánicos y preferentemente químicos, que se emplean para destruir los gérmenes patógenos, es sinónimo de desinfección. Mediante la antisepsia, los materiales quirúrgicos y la piel del enfermo, alcanzan un estado de desinfección tal, que se evita la contaminación operatoria. Se utilizaron: Fenol, cresol, agua oxigenada. /////El alcohol///, de escaso efecto antiséptico, desengrasa. Los jabones de sodio y potasio son también utilizados para iniciar la antisepsia de la piel. Los detergentes catiónicos, como los compuestos de amonio cuaternario: /////////DG6: Cloruro de lauraminio. ///// Cloruro de benzalconio, se usó con el nombre comercial de Zephirán Nitrofurazona



Otro que recomiendan es AGUA OXIGENADA.

Un video como hacer alcohol en gel:

http://www.minutouno.com/1/hoy/article/111680-A-fabricar-alcohol-en-gel-en-casa/
este comentario de uno que escribio es muy claro y verdad , y mas al ver el video un particular no va  a comprar esas cosas y enchastrar todo eso para hacerse un litro, es ridiculo.

comentario: 
Estos "ingredientes"..son carísimos..!_NO VENDEN X GRAMOS.!
ATIENDAN...!USEN EL AGUA OXIGENADA...nadie lo nombra porque es muy barato y se termina el "comercio" con las demás cosas.

Es interesante ver los comentarios de esta pagina, 
http://www.minutouno.com/1/hoy/article/111680__page_4/#comentarios
ver todas las paginas de comentarios , escriben algunso que saben


En realidad con lavarse las manos.
Alcohol comun 
Y solo se limpian las manos, nada mas.
En fin, se huele que hay algo vil en eso.
No hay información real y sincera para la ocasión, no mas que confundir y aprovechar .


Cosas truchas que me hacen dudar de todo 


Por un lado ponen videos de cómo hacer el alcohol en gel, por otro lado dicen que esta mal y es peligroso.
Desaconsejan el fraccionamiento pero asi le dan el negocio a unos pocos .

http://www.minutouno.com/1/hoy/article/111843-Ojo-venden-barbijos-y-alcohol-en-gel-truchos/

es trucho fraccionar ?...o hacerlo uno ? .pero te enseñan a hacerlo vos en tu casa .........que pasa ?
el texto :
La epidemia de la gripe A y el temor de la población de contraer la enfermedad dieron lugar a un mercado negro donde se venden productos farmacéuticos como los barbijos y el alcohol gel "truchos", que ponen en riesgo la salud de los eventuales consumidores. 
"Hay un mercado negro de barbijos y alcohol en gel que pone en riesgo la salud de la gente, ya que no sólo no previene sino que pueden causar daño", señaló el titular del Sindicato de Farmacéuticos y Bioquímicos de la Argentina, Marcelo Peretta.
El directivo advirtió sobre la actividad ilícita en torno de la comercialización de productos biomédicos y aseguró que, "lamentablemente, la epidemia dio lugar a productores de este tipo, que ven la oportunidad para beneficiarse".
"La gente debe saber que un barbijo de uso sanitario se vende por caja y tiene número de aprobación. Son productos biomédicos, con normas de calidad, asepsia y un tela determinada para que el virus no atraviese", detalló, en declaraciones al Diario Popular.
El fenómeno de la venta clandestina de barbijos llegó también al interior del país y en varias farmacias salteñas se recibieron llamadas anónimas ofreciendo excedentes de barbijos de los ministerios. 
"Exigen pago de contado, a un costo de cinco pesos el barbijo" comentó el propietario de una farmacia a una radio local, quien también aseguró haber rechazado "una oferta de 15 mil barbijos".
Por otro lado, Peretta alertó sobre la venta ilegal de alcohol en gel y desaconsejó la fabricación casera del producto.
"Compran envases y luego los rellenan, pero las formulaciones que aparecen por Internet no son correctas e incluyen elementos peligrosos, como carbopol o glicerina.
Al respecto, el directivo sostuvo que con esos productos "no sólo no se logra la asepsia, sino que pueden generarse irritaciones dermatológicas o quemaduras por su mal uso".
Por último, Peretta reiteró que los barbijos sólo están indicados en los enfermos o en los profesionales de la salud y añadió que "el resto de la población no debe usarlos".
Domingo 5 de Julio de 2009 15:06


Ver los comentarios, aquí tambien marcan que la cosa es mucho mas sencilla .

DG6 5% EN AGUA . ES CASI GRATIS .. NO SEAN COMPLICES DE ESTAFA ,

CON ESTO 
OPERAN EN UN QUIROFANO Y LAVAN EL CUERPO PRECIRUGIA



 so que fgdfdfdso


----------



## electrodan (Jul 13, 2009)

En la tele aconsejan el "barbijo", ahí el tal Peretta lo desaconseja... Yo no se mucho sobre esto, la verdad, pero supongo que si el virus se propaga por el aire debe de ayudar el tapabocas.
Y en cuanto a la antisepsia del alcohol, una profesora (de biología y química) me comentó que el alcohol no tiene muy buenos efectos antisépticos, la utilidad está en que el virus se "evapora" con el alcohol, en caso de que estuviera presente sobre la piel.


----------



## felixls (Jul 13, 2009)

Estuve revisando los datos de muertos por accidentes de transito y dengue como para comparar y me quedo muy asombrado.

datos de argentina:

Muertos por accidentes de transito:

1996........... 7.864
1997........... 8.123
1998........... 7.579
1999........... 7.533
2000........... 7.545
2001........... 7.071
2002........... 6.806
2003........... 7.055
2004........... 7.137
2005........... 7.138
2006........... 7.557
2007........... 8104
2008........... 8205

Dengue:
"...En 2008, se reportaron 38.621 de dengue hemorrágico y formas graves
de dengue, que corresponden a 46% de aumento en comparación con los 26.413 casos
reportados en 2007. Con relación a las muertes, en 2008 se reportaron 584 fallecidos por
dengue; es decir, 84% más que en 2007 (317). La tasa de letalidad regional 1 fue de 1,5% en
2008, en comparación a 1,2% en 2007."

Gripe Porcina:

Muere el 0.0045% a nivel mundial.

Pregunto, porque no aparecen estas noticias en la TV?

Cuando vamos a preocuparnos por los temas más importantes, y exigir a quien tiene que cuidarnos y gobernar de forma adecuada para que no ocurran todas estas muertes?

Fuente: OMS.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2009)

me enviaron esto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=gKwk8Kq8QXA

 :evil:   

clarito.tendria que cambiar el tema ?
es tan facil manejar a millones de personas ?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 11, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es tan facil manejar a millones de personas ?


No vi el video, pero te respondo que... SI!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

tristemente de acuerdo con tigo electrodan.

es un tema que en estos ultimos tiempos ...........pareceria que la gente esta resignada, paralizada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2009)

La TV tiene a la gente paralizada mentalmente.
Cada nueva putería que pasan ahora...

Todavía me acuerdo cuando pasaban Jackass, esa si era TV de verdad. Solida y con mucho enfoque hacia diversos temas. Lo que pasa en la vida real.

Saludos


----------



## mendek (Ago 11, 2009)

ps aca en morelia michoacan se dice q se va a legalizar la droga ¿?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

cuantas cosas que sabemos estan mal y hacen mal solo se las carga con mas impuestos (alcohol, tabaco, etc).

es una forma de decir "mientras le paguen un porcentaje al cafishio de turno (gobernante) " esta ok.

es que es un mundito que de a  poco se ha ido yendo por el retrete, y las nuevas generaciones ya estan acostumbradas , nacen aceptandolo, y las viejas resignadas.


----------

